# Antarctica - King Penguins



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2007)

Here are some scans of photographs I took when I was in Antarctica several years ago. I apologize for the truly terrible quality of the scans...the original photographs look much better, but since it's a part of the world that not many of you have visited, I thought I'd share them anyway.

A king penguin chick, still sporting its downy feathers, walks past a flock of adults.







Closeup of an adult king penguin 






Small flock of king penguins at Grytviken, South Georgia. In the background is a long-abandoned whaling station where many thousands of whales were slaughtered.






A much larger flock at Salisbury Plain (like, 200,000 of 'em. Imagine the sound and smell of that many penguins!)






Standing tall






This trio of penguins was engaged in a 'slap fight', which was pretty darn funny to see. They stood chest to chest and started whaling on each other with their flippers. We don't know why, but it was a behaviour we saw several times.


----------



## Nix (Apr 28, 2007)

the links dont work! NOOOOOOOOOO i love penguins soooo much PLEASE fix please please


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2007)

(Sorry about that....the pictures were showing in preview, but went to links when I posted. Should be fixed now)


----------



## Nix (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont know if i love you for posting the pictures or hate you for being near penguins when im not :'(


----------



## abraxas (Apr 28, 2007)

These are great.  Good timimng for me too- I just watched a documentary on the area a couple hours ago.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, good for you for going and good for you for posting.  

Next time you go give me a call if you want some company.

Gary


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Really nice series. Bet the prints are great!
You should submit these to publications.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry to have to say this but I make it 195,385 in the Salisbury Plain shot

last shot is my fave, reminds of the Andy Rouse shot that was on the cover of the BBC's Wildlife magazine


----------



## SleepingWolf (Apr 29, 2007)

wonderful photos of what must have been a wonderful trip
love the birdies (no bbq comments i promise) and the whaling station


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 29, 2007)

great shots, anty, love them all, i bet those originals are outstanding... :thumbup:


----------



## MostlyDigital (Apr 29, 2007)

#4 looks like a Phish concert


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments (several of which had me laughing out loud).


----------



## megapaws (May 1, 2007)

Anty, this is a great thread. It is very impressive to see this creatures in their natural setting. Thanks so much for sharing something that most of us will never see for ourselves, just like you said.


----------



## Tangerini (May 1, 2007)

Wow!  Just look at all of those beautiful penguins!  Wonderful series, of what I bet was an amazing trip!


----------



## Chiller (May 1, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Very cool stuff Anty.   Funny cause I just saw Happy Feet for the first time.


----------



## Fangman (May 2, 2007)

You just post these to make the rest of us jealous.  We have folk comnnected with the Cambridge Antartic survey living near us and can see why they get hooked on the region.  Something special about the Charlie Chaplains of the bird world - always favourites.


----------



## doenoe (May 2, 2007)

great shots :thumbup: 
Those are some great looking pinguins.....and i think im gonna watch happy feet again on my flight back


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2007)

Wow, guys, I'm so glad you enjoyed these pics!! Penguins are indeed one of nature's comedians. They are very funny to watch.


And here's a better scan of the first pic, above...


----------



## William (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow what an amazing experience.  I really love the first and the last.  On the first I would crop out about  1/4 on the right side, removing the penguin in the more immediate foreground and bring the king penguin chick closer to the right 1/3 line.  That would further isolate the brown chik and help add to the whole of this shot.  It is great how you have the subject up close and the diminishing focus to take you all the way through the depth of this shot.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 31, 2007)

great series Anti.. I sure wish I had a chance to see these birds!  thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments!

Ray, my mind boggles at the thought of the type of pictures you would bring home from an Antarctic trip.  Many bird lovers go on those trips because many hard to find species are viewable. You _must_ put it on your list of places to go.


----------

